# Motorbikes



## Jade M (Aug 26, 2007)

I would like to know anything which is important about riding a motorbike (mechanics, technique ect) Also i would like to know which are the fastest, best to steer ect. Basically which is the best motorbike for a chase (or a good one).


----------



## DamionAlexander (Aug 27, 2007)

...lean in to the turns

Dodge Tomahawk motorcycle concept car in review


----------



## wmd (Aug 27, 2007)

damn... that thing is badass.


----------



## DamionAlexander (Aug 27, 2007)

Horse Power: 500
0 to 60: 2.5 seconds
Top Speed: 400mph


...yeah


----------



## garylawing (Aug 16, 2010)

Bike riding is one of the simplest ways to have fun in a variety of settings. It is easily learned and not easily forgotten. I very like the 2009 Suzuki TU250X bike.. The Suzuki TU250X combines traditional styling with a fuel-injected, single-cylinder power-plant and surprisingly plush suspension. The TU250X uses a steel-tube frame, and is equipped with a dual-piston front brake and a rear drum unit. Up front, damping duties are handled by telescopic coil-spring shocks, while the rear suspension uses old-school dual coil springs. The suzuki bike looks very nice. This bike riding is very comfortable.


----------

